# Model S Insurance Cost



## DaveIrina

I'm told by my insurance company that to insure a CPO (2015 P85D with 22,000 miles on it) will cost me $677.14 every 6 months ($800 / 6 months for new Model S). Does this seem reasonable to you? 

Do you think the cost is so high because of the high cost to repair the car, the lack of availability of repair parts, etc?


----------



## samson

DaveIrina said:


> I'm told by my insurance company that to insure a CPO (2015 P85D with 22,000 miles on it) will cost me $677.14 every 6 months ($800 / 6 months for new Model S). Does this seem reasonable to you?
> 
> Do you think the cost is so high because of the high cost to repair the car, the lack of availability of repair parts, etc?


It surely depends on your location of course but I think that's about normal rate for used and new cars


----------



## DanielB

I believe performance models are likely to cost more to insure


----------



## Watts4me

Just got a quote from GEICO for a model 3 to replace a 2010 Prius. My premium will go up by 375/every 6 months. I know it's not accurate since I don't have a vin. What do you guys think? Sound about right?


----------



## Badback

Watts4me said:


> Just got a quote from GEICO for a model 3 to replace a 2010 Prius. My premium will go up by 375/every 6 months. I know it's not accurate since I don't have a vin. What do you guys think? Sound about right?


Sounds about really high.


----------



## Watts4me

I will have to shop around for a better rate.


----------



## Parawascrack45

DaveIrina said:


> I'm told by my insurance company that to insure a CPO (2015 P85D with 22,000 miles on it) will cost me $677.14 every 6 months ($800 / 6 months for new Model S). Does this seem reasonable to you?
> 
> Do you think the cost is so high because of the high cost to repair the car, the lack of availability of repair parts, etc?


Its not a big diference, i would go for it!!


----------



## Glenn Meeks

My insurance went up $800/6 months for my 2013 P85+ for GEICO.


----------



## mkg3

Why is there a big jump?

Its hard to compare when one says "it went up"....

Need reference so from what year make/model to what year Tesla Model ?

The increase my not be so big, if you say from 2013 $30K sedan to 2015 $90K Model S. But if its from 2013 MB S500 to 2015 TM S, then it may be a bigger than it should.....


----------

